# BETBLOG.COM / Free Tips



## Castim (Dec 23, 2015)

*BARCELONA - BILBAO*
*Bilbao (+15,5) @1,9 9/10  TonyBet*

*http://www.betblog.com/picks/100691-barcelona-bilbao*


----------



## Castim (Dec 23, 2015)

*LUDWIGSBURG - BROSE BASKET*

*Ludwigsburg  (+5.5) @2,08  10/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100723-ludwigsburg-brose-basket*


----------



## Castim (Dec 25, 2015)

*MIAMI HEAT - NEW ORLEANS PELICANS

Miami Heat    (-4.5) @1,85  10/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100772-miami-heat-new-orleans-pelicans*


----------



## Castim (Dec 28, 2015)

*MANCHESTER UNITED - CHELSEA*
*
 OVER (2,5 Goals) @2,3 10/10 Pinnacle
http://www.betblog.com/picks/100858-manchester-united-chelsea*


----------



## Castim (Dec 29, 2015)

*KHIMKI - CSKA

CSKA    (-3.5) @1,9      8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100903-khimki-cska*


----------



## Castim (Dec 30, 2015)

*VYTAUTAS - NEPTUNAS

Vytautas +8 @1,83   7/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/100944-vytautas-neptunas*


----------



## Castim (Jan 2, 2016)

*WEST HAM - LIVERPOOL

(Both teams score) @1,9   10/10  WilliamHill

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101063-west-ham-liverpool*


----------



## Castim (Jan 4, 2016)

*CRVENA ZVEZDA - CEDEVITA

Cedevita    (+8) @1,83     10/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101185-crvena-zvezda-cedevita*


----------



## Castim (Jan 5, 2016)

*R. BERANKIS - A. SEPPI

R. Berankis     @2,43    6/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101193-r-berankis-a-seppi*


----------



## Castim (Jan 9, 2016)

*DONCASTER - STOKE

Doncaster    @2,02   8/10  Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101484-doncaster-stoke*


----------



## Castim (Jan 11, 2016)

*PORTLAND TRAIL BLAZERS - OKLAHOMA CITY THUNDER

OVER    (222.5) @2,9   6/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101559-portland-trail-blazers-oklahoma-city-thunder*


----------



## Castim (Jan 12, 2016)

*CHALON - CANTU

Cantu    (-2) @3,15    5/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101604-chalon-cantu*


----------



## Castim (Jan 14, 2016)

*UTAH JAZZ - SACRAMENTO KINGS

OVER    (200.5) @1,9    9/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101775-utah-jazz-sacramento-kings*


----------



## Castim (Jan 15, 2016)

*ANADOLU EFES - DARUSSAFAKA

Darussafaka    (+10.5) @1,65    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101800-anadolu-efes-darussafaka*


----------



## Castim (Jan 18, 2016)

*PLATANIAS FC - OLYMPIAKOS PIRAEUS

OVER    (2.5 goals) @1,97    8/10  TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/101953-platanias-fc-olympiakos-piraeus*


----------



## Castim (Jan 20, 2016)

*NEW ORLEANS PELICANS - MINNESOTA TIMBERWOLVES

New Orleans Pelicans    (-4.5) @1,87    8/10  TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102060-new-orleans-pelicans-minnesota-timberwolves*


----------



## Castim (Jan 20, 2016)

*LUDWIGSBURG - VENEZIA

(Ludwigsburg -4pts) @1,9    6/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102090-ludwigsburg-venezia*


----------



## Castim (Jan 21, 2016)

*LOKOMOTIV CUBA - PANATHINAIKOS

Panathinaikos    @2,55    7/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102145-lokomotiv-cuba-panathinaikos*


----------



## devilzz (Jan 21, 2016)

FENERBAHCE-TUZLASPOR

Fenerbahce@1.37/queenbet


----------



## Castim (Jan 21, 2016)

devilzz said:


> FENERBAHCE-TUZLASPOR
> 
> Fenerbahce@1.37/queenbet.com


Don't spam my thread, create your personal and write these unvalues bets there


----------



## Castim (Jan 23, 2016)

GRANADA - GETAFE

OVER    (5,5 cards) @1,8    9/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102262-granada-getafe


----------



## Castim (Jan 24, 2016)

*JUVENTUS - ROMA

Juventus    (Ah -1,5) @2,8    6/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102349-juventus-roma*


----------



## Castim (Jan 25, 2016)

*OLYMPIAKOS - PANATHINAIKOS

Panathinaikos    @2,97    8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102384-olympiakos-panathinaikos*


----------



## Castim (Jan 27, 2016)

*ARIS - ALBA BERLIN

Aris    (-3) @1,9    8/10  TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102479-aris-alba-berlin*


----------



## Castim (Jan 28, 2016)

*CSKA - BROSE

(Brose 75.5 over) @1,95    7/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102586-cska-brose*


----------



## Castim (Jan 30, 2016)

*VFB STUTTGART - HAMBURGER

OVER    (4.5 cards) @1,9    8/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102691-vfb-stuttgart-hamburger*


----------



## Castim (Feb 1, 2016)

*SAN ANTONIO SPURS - ORLANDO MAGIC

UNDER    (Magic 93 points) @1,85    8/10 TonyBet
*
*http://www.betblog.com/picks/102823-san-antonio-spurs-orlando-magic*


----------



## Castim (Feb 2, 2016)

*HOUSTON ROCKETS - MIAMI HEAT

Houston Rockets    (-4) @1,87    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/102867-houston-rockets-miami-heat*


----------



## Castim (Feb 11, 2016)

*CSKA MOSCOW - OLYMPIAKOS

Olympiakos    (+11) @1,9    8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/103412-cska-moscow-olympiakos*


----------



## Castim (Feb 29, 2016)

*OLYMPIAKOS - KAVALA

Kavala    (+27.5) @2,6    10/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104405-olympiakos-kavala*


----------



## Castim (Mar 10, 2016)

BROSE BASKETS - OLYMPIACOS

Olympiacos    (-3.5) @1,9    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104790-brose-baskets-olympiacos


----------



## surebetharris.com (Mar 10, 2016)

Castim said:


> *BARCELONA - BILBAO*
> *Bilbao (+15,5) @1,9 9/10  TonyBet*
> 
> *http://www.betblog.com/picks/100691-barcelona-bilbao*


Nice odd


----------



## Castim (Mar 14, 2016)

*D.GOFFIN - G.PELLA

G.Pella    (+3,5 games) @1,99    8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/104984-d-goffin-g-pella*


----------



## Castim (Mar 15, 2016)

*Don't forget to check our tipsters betting picks on today UEFA Champions league

http://www.betblog.com/football/uefa-champions-league/*


----------



## Castim (Mar 18, 2016)

*SCHALKE - BORUSSIA MONCHENGLADBACH

(Over 2.5 goals) @1,77    9/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/105133-schalke-borussia-monchengladbach*


----------



## Castim (Mar 23, 2016)

*GRAN CANARIA - ZIELONA GORA

Zielona Gora    (+11.5) @1,9    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/105318-gran-canaria-zielona-gora*


----------



## Castim (Apr 5, 2016)

*76ERS - NEW ORLEANS PELICANS

76ers    (-2.5) @1,92    8/10 10bet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/105796-76ers-new-orleans-pelicans*


----------



## Castim (Apr 12, 2016)

*ULKER - REAL MADRID

Real Madrid    (Including Overtime) @2,5    7/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106043-ulker-real-madrid*


----------



## Castim (Apr 13, 2016)

*LYON BASKET - TOULOUSE METROPOLE BASKET

(Toulouse +12,5) @1,85 7/10  TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106090-lyon-basket-toulouse-metropole-basket*


----------



## Castim (Apr 18, 2016)

*CRVENA ZVEZDA - CSKA MOSCOW

CSKA Moscow (-3.5) @1,66 6/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106302-crvena-zvezda-cska-moscow*


----------



## Castim (Apr 19, 2016)

*BARCELONA - LOKOMOTIV KUBAN

(Lokomotiv over 69) @1,85 9/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106329-barcelona-lokomotiv-kuban*


----------



## Castim (Apr 20, 2016)

_*CRAIOVA - MURES TARGU

(Craiova -3,5pts) @1,83    6/10 Bet365
*
*http://www.betblog.com/picks/106374-craiova-mures-targu*_


----------



## Castim (Apr 25, 2016)

*LIMOGES - MONACO

(Limoges -2.5pts) @1,87    6/10 Bwin

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106560-limoges-monaco*


----------



## Castim (Apr 27, 2016)

*ATLETICO - BAYERN

OVER    (4,5 yellow cards) @2,1    10/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106660-atletico-bayern*


----------



## Castim (May 2, 2016)

*CHELSEA - TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR

Chelsea  (DNB) @2  7/10 PaddyPower

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106804-chelsea-tottenham-hotspur*


----------



## Castim (May 3, 2016)

*TORONTO RAPTORS - MIAMI HEAT

OVER    (191 pts) @1,95    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106849-toronto-raptors-miami-heat*


----------



## Castim (May 8, 2016)

*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR - SOUTHAMPTON

 OVER    (2.5) @1,8    7/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/106995-tottenham-hotspur-southampton*


----------



## Castim (May 12, 2016)

*SOGNAL - TROMSO

 Sognal    @1,83    10/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107125-sognal-tromso*


----------



## Raj Guru (May 15, 2016)

This link offered very useful helping tips.
Thanks for your great job friend.

Visit me: **********


----------



## Castim (May 16, 2016)

*BRANN - STABAEK

Brann    @1,85    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107212-brann-stabaek*


----------



## Castim (May 18, 2016)

*HAMMARBY - MALMO FF

(Malmo FF handicap (0.0)) @1,6    8/10  TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107263-hammarby-malmo-ff*


----------



## Castim (May 22, 2016)

*
STROMSGODSET - VALERENGA

Stromsgodset    (-1.0) @1,83    8/10 10Bet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107342-stromsgodset-valerenga*


----------



## Cush (May 23, 2016)

Nice win with *Stromsgodset *


----------



## Castim (May 25, 2016)

*VENEZIA - MILANO

Milano    (-1.5) @1,9     8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107440-venezia-milano*


----------



## Castim (May 25, 2016)

Cush said:


> Nice win with *Stromsgodset *


It's voided, because they win exactly one goal


----------



## Castim (May 26, 2016)

*LIETUVOS RYTAS - JUVENTUS

OVER    (159.5) @2    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107408-lithuania-rytas-juventus*


----------



## Castim (Jun 1, 2016)

*POLAND - NETHERLANDS

Poland    (DNB) @1,83    8/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107594-poland-netherlands*


----------



## Castim (Jun 5, 2016)

*POLAND - LITHUANIA
OVER    (3.5) @3,05    7/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107668-poland-lithuania*


----------



## Castim (Jun 8, 2016)

*RUBLEV - DIEZ

Rublev    @1,53    7/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107775-rublev-diez*


----------



## Castim (Jun 11, 2016)

*ALBANIA - SWITZERLAND

Switzerland    @1,83    8/10 Ladbrokes

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107870-albania-switzerland*


----------



## Castim (Jun 12, 2016)

*POLAND - NORTH IRELAND

 OVER    (2) @1,78    9/10 SBOBET

http://www.betblog.com/picks/107916-poland-north-ireland*


----------



## Castim (Jun 14, 2016)

*PORTUGAL - ICELAND

(Over 2 goals) @1,65    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108023-portugal-iceland*


----------



## Castim (Jun 15, 2016)

*FRANCE - ALBANIA

(France -1.5) @1,8    8/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108028-france-albania*


----------



## Castim (Jun 22, 2016)

*A.KRUNIC - E.MERTENS

A.Krunic    @2,15    6/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108363-a-krunic-e-mertens*


----------



## Castim (Jun 28, 2016)

*C.WOZNIACKI - S.KUZNETSOVA

C.Wozniacki    (-3) @2,11    8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108527-c-wozniacki-s-kuznetsova*


----------



## Castim (Jul 4, 2016)

*ITALY - TUNISIA

OVER    (60.0 Tunisia) @1,85    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108724-italy-tunisia*


----------



## Castim (Jul 6, 2016)

*SAN FRANCISCO GIANTS - COLORADO ROCKIES

(Giants -1.5) @1,95    9/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108817-san-francisco-giants-colorado-rockies*


----------



## Castim (Jul 8, 2016)

*R.FEDERER - M. RAONIC

R.Federer    (-3) @2,05    8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108847-r-federer-m-raonic*


----------



## Castim (Jul 10, 2016)

*LITHUANIA - VENEZUELA

Lithuania    (-16.0) @1,85    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108915-lithuania-venezuela*


----------



## Castim (Jul 13, 2016)

*FRANCE U20 - TURKEY U20

OVER    (France 62) @1,85    8/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/108966-france-u20-turkey-u20*


----------



## Castim (Jul 19, 2016)

MONACO - ZENIT

(total Over 2.75) @1,88    8/10 SBOBET

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109074-monaco-zenit


----------



## Castim (Jul 20, 2016)

*THIEM - MELZER

Melzer    (+5,5) @2,02    8/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109122-thiem-melzer*


----------



## Castim (Jul 21, 2016)

*BUDUCNOST - GENK

(Buducnost +0.5) @3,25    5/10 Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109136-buducnost-genk*


----------



## Castim (Jul 22, 2016)

*HOLSTEIN KIEL - SCHALKE 04

OVER    (Total goals 3.5) @1,98    6/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109180-holstein-kiel-schalke-04*


----------



## Joe7940 (Jul 23, 2016)

1) Lysekloster vs Lorenskog, both teams to score yes
2) SAK 1914 vs USC Eugendorf, both teams to score yes
3) SV Wehen vs Eintracht Frankfurt, both teams to score no
4) MP vs MPS, both teams to score yes


----------



## Castim (Jul 23, 2016)

*RUSSIA U20 - IRELAND U20

(Russia U20 over 78pts) @1,85    6/10 TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109215-russia-u20-ireland-u20*


----------



## Castim (Jul 24, 2016)

*SANDHAUSEN - SEVILLA

OVER    (Total goals 3) @1,98    5/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109246-sandhausen-sevilla*


----------



## Castim (Jul 27, 2016)

*BURSASPOR - VORWARTS STEYR

OVER    (Total goals 4.5) @1,819    6/10  Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109318-bursaspor-vorwarts-steyr*


----------



## Castim (Jul 29, 2016)

*CESENA - FIORENTINA

OVER    (Total goals 3) @2,16    5/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109382-cesena-fiorentina*


----------



## Castim (Aug 1, 2016)

*NAPOLI - NICE

OVER    (Total goals 3) @1,85    8/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109452-napoli-nice*


----------



## Castim (Aug 7, 2016)

*MULLER - JANOWICZ

Tennis  Olympics

Muller    @1,7    8/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109606-muller-janowicz*


----------



## Castim (Aug 9, 2016)

*ARGENTINA - CROATIA

 Croatia    @2,33    7/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/109651-argentina-croatia*


----------



## Castim (Aug 18, 2016)

*DIGNITAS - ENVYUS

E-sport  Cs:Go

Dignitas    @1,9    8/10   TonyBet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/110102-dignitas-envyus*


----------



## Castim (Aug 22, 2016)

*BERTENS - KONTAVEIT

Bertens    (2:0) @2    8/10 Unibet

http://www.betblog.com/picks/110239-bertens-kontaveit


www.betblog.com - Your betting blog online. Check it now!*


----------



## Castim (Aug 24, 2016)

*G2 ESPORTS - HELLRAISERS

E-sport  Cs:Go

G2 eSports    (1st map -3,5) @1,787    8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/110294-g2-esports-hellraisers*


----------



## Castim (Aug 25, 2016)

*DIGNITAS - FLIPSID3 PEAKYBLINDER

E-sport  Cs:Go


Dignitas    (2-0) @1,97    8/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/110346-dignitas-flipsid3*


----------



## Castim (Aug 29, 2016)

*G.CLEZAR - M.CHIUDINELLI

(G.Clezar) @1,98    6/10 Pinnacle

http://www.betblog.com/picks/110418-g-clezar-m-chiudinelli*


----------



## Castim (Sep 5, 2016)

MOUSESPORTS - GODSENT #CSGO
 GODSENT(-1.5) @ 2,53 #Pinnacle
 Full review >>>  http://bit.ly/2bZG2zJ


----------



## Castim (Sep 8, 2016)

*L.MAYER - DE LOORE

L.Mayer (2-0) @ 1,66 Bet365

Full review http://bit.ly/2cIeSDq *


----------



## Castim (Sep 9, 2016)

*HOW DOES ONLINE #FOOTBALL BETTING WORK?

Full betting article http://bit.ly/2c1aGyC *


----------



## Castim (Sep 12, 2016)

WHAT IS LIVE STREAMING?
HOW CAN AN ONLINE BETTOR BENEFIT FROM IT?

Full betting article http://bit.ly/2can8Jj


----------



## Castim (Sep 13, 2016)

*OPAVA - SVITAVY

OVER    (159.5pts) @1,85 6/10 TonyBet

Full review http://bit.ly/2cCN3f4*


----------



## Castim (Sep 13, 2016)

*IS FOOTBALL BETTING PROFITABLE? 

Full review http://bit.ly/2cuBIfu

You can check our twitter channel here https://twitter.com/Betblog_com*


----------



## Castim (Sep 14, 2016)

*ROTHERHAM - NOTTINGHAM

OVER    (2.5) @1,87    8/10 SBOBET

Full review http://bit.ly/2cZzXrR*


----------



## Castim (Sep 21, 2016)

*LEIPZIG - MONCHENGLADBACH

(Monchengladbach +0.25) @1,98    9/10 Bet365

Full review http://bit.ly/2cmdCzP

Also if you can please like our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Bettingblog/ . Thank you!*


----------



## Castim (Sep 25, 2016)

*SASSOULO - UDINESE 

OVER(5.5 cards) @ 1,9 7/10 Bet365

Full review http://bit.ly/2cN1xER *


----------



## Castim (Sep 27, 2016)

*BRNO - DECIN

UNDER (152) @ 1,97 7/10 Pinnacle

Full review http://bit.ly/2dgBZTV*


----------



## Castim (Sep 28, 2016)

*LUDOGORETS - PARIS SG

Paris SG    (-1.0) @1,68    6/10 TonyBet

Full review http://bit.ly/2dt5JOS

Betblog facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Bettingblog/?ref=bookmarks

Betblog facebook group https://www.facebook.com/groups/betblog/?ref=bookmarks*


----------



## Castim (Sep 30, 2016)

*EVERTON - CRYSTAL PALACE 

OVER(2.5) @ 1,85 9/10 TonyBet

Full review http://bit.ly/2dK55f1*


----------



## Castim (Oct 3, 2016)

*CRVENA ZVEZDA - CEDEVITA

 (Cedevita +6.5) @ 1,98 #Pinnacle 

 Full review http://bit.ly/2d97igi*


----------



## Castim (Oct 7, 2016)

*BERANKIS - MILLOT 

Berankis @ 1,63 #Unibet

Full review http://bit.ly/2dDSAPF*


----------



## Castim (Oct 10, 2016)

Todays betblog visitors picks and reviews http://bit.ly/betting-tips


----------



## Castim (Oct 28, 2016)

*Twente - Roda #Eredivisie #betblog

 Twente @ 1,6 #Williamhill 

Full review >>> http://bit.ly/2dSLjcU*


----------



## Castim (Nov 7, 2016)

*Chicago Bulls - Orlando Magic #NBA #betblog 

Chicago Bulls (-6) @ 1,9 #Bet365

http://www.betblog.com/picks/114033-chicago-bulls-orlando-magic*


----------



## Castim (Nov 22, 2016)

*DORTMUND - LEGIA

Football  UEFA Champions League

Match betting tip in the link http://www.betblog.com/picks/114913-dortmund-legia*


----------



## Castim (Jan 2, 2017)

Betting tips

http://www.betblog.com/


----------



## Castim (Jan 12, 2017)

*Colorado Avalanche - Anaheim Ducks

Pick: http://www.betblog.com/picks/117409-colorado-avalanche-anaheim-ducks*


----------



## andrewapple (Jan 15, 2017)

it's interesting to follow, though I never use other peoples' tips.


----------



## Castim (Jan 15, 2017)

andrewapple said:


> it's interesting to follow, though I never use other peoples' tips.


You can always found much more free betting tips on our website. www.betblog.com . Good luck!


----------



## Castim (Jan 20, 2017)

*Dallas Mavericks - Utah Jazz #NBA #betting 

pick: Utah Jazz (-5,5) @ 1,94 #Pinnacle

Full review http://www.betblog.com/picks/117913-dallas-mavericks-utah-jazz*


----------



## Castim (Apr 5, 2017)

*http://www.betblog.com/ relaunched with a new design and unique forum!*


----------



## Castim (May 26, 2017)

Basketball  Spain ACB

River Andorra - Real Madrid

http://www.betblog.com/picks/427826-river-andorra-real-madrid


----------



## Castim (May 29, 2017)

#RolandGarros picks for today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://bit.ly/RolandGarros-


----------



## Castim (Jun 28, 2017)

FIFAConfederationsCup2017 first semifinal starts today

Portugal vs Chile 

Betblog picks for this match you can find here http://www.betblog.com/football/fifa-confederations-cup/

Good luck guys!


----------



## Castim (Jul 5, 2017)

#Wimbledon

Basilashvili N. - Querrey S.

Pick for this match http://www.betblog.com/picks/430488-basilashvili-n-querrey-s


----------



## Castim (Jul 6, 2017)

Wimbledon picks for today >> http://www.betblog.com/tennis/wimbledon/

Football picks for today >> http://www.betblog.com/football/

Good luck guys


----------



## Castim (Jul 10, 2017)

Some NBA Summer league picks if you don't sleep yet

Full list of the tips you can find here http://www.betblog.com/basketball/nba/


----------



## Castim (Jul 11, 2017)

Roger Federer - Milos Raonic match review. Could youngster defeat the legend? 

Full match review  http://www.betblog.com/reviews/wimbledon-roger-federer-milos-raonic/


----------



## Castim (Jul 14, 2017)

PGL Major Kraków 2017

Are you ready for the biggest CSGO event this year? 

Tournament guide >> http://www.betblog.com/forum/sports-betting/esports/pgl-major-krak-w-2017/#323953


----------



## Castim (Jul 17, 2017)

*Mikael Ymer - Henri Laaksonen match preview*






Match of the day preview : Bastad ATP250 tournament on clay in Sweden. Opening match between one of the wildcard receiver and castle defender(Sweden player) Mikael Ymer versus Henri Laaksonen form Switzerland, whom recently reached ATP100 ranking and now he is in his highest positinion ever. Young Swedish player is only 18 years old and 7 years younger than swiss player. This match very important not only for Mikael, but for all young Swedish players and all Sweden, it could say a lot about Swedish tennis academy’s level and bring more people to play tennis.

Mikael Ymer – Youngster, who will be nextgen star for sure, still very young, but already proving he can play good at men’s tennis. This year almost 1,9m height player won Futures title and played very nice tennis one week ago in Bastad Challenger tournament. What we saw in him week ago? A desire, motivation and wonderful style of tennis. In his first match versus Spaniard I. Cervantes after loosing first set 1-6 and in second set trailing by 1-3 , he managed to turn around match and win it, similar situation happened in second match and he still managed to win. We can say for sure he is very tough opponent when playing at home courts with people cheering for him and brother by his side. What we can say about Ymer Mikael playing style? He is strong guy, very good serve fast and hard to reach, but of course he is still young in tennis and he can’t trust his serve sometimes he makes too much double faults in all situations. He is fast, not only young-fast, but he can run very well, reach all balls, a strong forehand and backhand with his ability to catch all balls helps him very well. These playing skills helped him so far to reach 42/19 clay so far and this year 13/8.

Henri Laaksonen – 25 years old player from Switzerland isn’t so famous and good player like Roger Federer and Stanislas Wawrinka, but he still can reach some heights like top50 if he wants to. Recently he became top100 player and now playing well for that ranking place, but what he need to improve to reach at least top50? First thing what we see when play on clay courts is – Slowness, swiss player is too slow on this court and his coordination is not so good, we saw it in Davis cup versus Andrea Seppi............


Full match preview you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/bastad-mikael-ymer-henri-laaksonen/


----------



## Castim (Jul 18, 2017)

Ymer Elias - Fernando Verdasco match review







Match of the day in Sweden ATP Bastad 250 tournament : First round, but second day for Sweden ATP tournament in Bastad. Swedish are proud of this tournament and there are a lot of reasons why so. First tournament is very nice with all new stuff for good tournament like stream in all world, good quality courts and many fan on the side, who likes tennis. At the end of the day our match of the day will begin, in this fight we will see to different players with different style of playing. A home boy Ymer Elias will meet a very strong player from Spain Fernando Verdasco, who is one the most dangerous Spaniards in ATP tour. Let’s talk about the players and the match.

Ymer Elias – Just like his younger player will try to show some good tennis in this tournament, unfortunately Mikael lost in his match yesterday, but he was very close to win. Elias is good player, but something went wrong in his game and now he is 237 racket  in ATP ranking. Younger Elias was very interesting player, everyone said he will be great player, but we still waiting....

Full match review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/bastad-ymer-elias-fernando-verdasco/


----------



## Castim (Jul 19, 2017)

Dustin Brown - David Ferrer match preview






Game prieview : Welcome back to Bastad Sweden SkiStar tournament in 250 ATP series. Third day and we are already in R16 – what you get for being here? 8,230 € and 20 rating point‘s, after Wimbledon its looks not much, but its very good deal for this kind of tournament. Today our choice for one of the best matche‘s in this tournmanet was definetly a fight between David Ferrer and Dustin Brown, as we remember last year they made very good three sets match. This year we wait for good looking match too and we have a lot of reasons why it must happen.

David Ferrer – A elite player and doesn‘t matter that he went down in ranking, now he is only in 46 place. David is getting older, slower and it getting harder and harder to fight against youngsters whom are taller, faster and stronger. Of course we can talk either about his wonderful career or about this bad year he has, but one thing to say he still can play and win and this tournament is very good place for him thats for sure. Two time‘s winner, one time lost in final and three time‘s semifinalist here, in this tournament you we can see him almost every year. 373/164 Spaniard statistic on clay, very impressive and we know he was called second king on clay or prince on clay. Even Rafael Nadal can‘t win easily versus him, that says a lot. Sadly this year David have only 6/7 balance on clay and one win in this tournament versus F. Delbonis yesterday. What about his play ? – He uses same style of playing for years, he runs a lot, he likes long rallies, he have strategy to make his opponent running much and then hit last shot. Only 175cm guy doesn’t have great serve, he is struggling even here first serve in is under 50% that crazy bad. Things that left for him is his strategy, experience and knowing his opponent.

Dustin Brown – Unpredictable player, spectacular and wonderful in a lot of tennis way’s. It’s always nice to see him play in good mood, but not so much when he play’s without motivation. German player from Jamaica, with different styles of playing, he is even more spectacular than Gael Monfils we can say. 195cm who is 96 ranking place, player is tall, but comparing...

Full match review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/bastad-dustin-brown-david-ferrer/


----------



## Castim (Jul 20, 2017)

Gael Monfils - Rogerio Dutra Silva match preview






Game preview by MoreTennis : A battle of the wolf’s of different packs, let’s call them Alfa and Beta, of course we are talking about Croatian Open Umag clay tournament and battle between Gael Monfils(Alfa) versus Silva Dutra(Beta). Why we calling them like this? It’s simple, Gael is from elite players, he was in top ten, he won a lot of ATP titles, while Silva Dutra is second level player, he is very good in challenger level on clay courts, he won many titles too, but all happened in challenger. Both players are older, they are not so young guy’s anymore, a lot of experience was collected during these all years on different courts. Both player met last year at Olympic game’s  first round, France guy won easily with many nice shots in two set’s, but of course they played on hard surface and for the Brazilian its is not the favorite surface.

Gael Monfils – 30 years old player still got his best moves, but year by year its getting hard for him to perform that well and fast with all flying stuff. 13 in ranking at the time player isn’t playing such good tennis like last year, no titles, no finals, poor performance at match. What happened? We can say after last year good tennis and that injury at the end of year, totally destroyed this year tennis. As we know Monfils G. didn’t have a good pre-season, so now its very hard to show good tennis. Weak things for now in Monfils game : Serve – slower, more double faults, athletic game is much weaker, aggression almost disappeared and the aggressive game was key for Monfils, now he likes to drop balloon at the baseline and that’s all. He don’t feel ball like before.

Silva Dutra – two year older player, and 178cm height, older and smaller player, who likes mostly clay court tennis. Why? That’s simple its not  all about because he is from Brazil, and clay courts are most popular there, reason is simple he have a very good strategy on clay. Aggressive and also very fast player, he can defend well, hit powerful shots and most important he uses a lot of different things on court, slice, dropshot, running to the net. Wow? He is so good, but why......

Full match review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-umag-gael-monfils-rogerio-dutra-silva/


----------



## Castim (Jul 21, 2017)

ATP Umag Quarter Finals review






Game’s preview by TennisMore : Umag 2017 (Croatia) ATP250 tournament summer clay or midseason, while some players are on holiday’s, other are playing or training hard. 540,310 € prize fond in this tournament,   winner gets 85,945 € it‘s quite good money and of course 250 ranking points. Umag is one of the most prestigious tournament in Croatia, more than 20 years old, he starts every summer. What we have this year in this tournament ? Biggest stars are David Goffin and Gael Monfils, unfortunately Gael lost in his first match, but David Goffin is still playing and reached QF. 
Today’s Matches, we are in QF so let’s talk about this round. Goffin (1) – Dodig, Giannessi - Silva Dutra, Vesely (8) - Lorenzi (4), Fognini (3) – Rublev. Four seeded players and four unseeded players, well for today we can say David Goffin must win, maybe Fabio Fognini too, but it can be not so simple for all favorites today. 13,970 € players already have for reaching this round and 45 points. Everyone wants to reach semifinal, we can say for Rublev,Gianessi and Silva it would be a good result, but for Goffin its not enough, his main goal is to win a title here. Some good players lost in too soon, so it’s much easier for Belgian player to take a title home.

First Match : David Goffin will meet Ivan Dodig, who is currently getting fit after few bad years, we know he gets injured very often, wrist, leg, back so his rating went down to 412 place. Don’t underestimate him, he knows how play good tennis and his experience for sure will help him. Now mostly in doubles playing Ivan have very successful career there, even won few Grand slam titles. So Croatian will be ready for Belgian, but what David can do today?....


Full tournament quarter finals review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-umag-quarter-final/


----------



## Castim (Jul 23, 2017)

*Tournament preview by MoreTennis : *Hamburg ATP500 2017 Clay tennis tournament, which is one of the most popular in Germany, classifies as ATP500 level and have 1,499,940 € prize fond and winner gets 323,145 € with 500 points. We can find online results of this tournament from 1995 , but tournament is much more older and very prestigious. Interesting fact about this tournament that he don’t have one winner every year or one or two often winning players, like Halle tournament in Germany(grass) Roger Federer wins it often, here we have a different champion every year. Last year champion Martin Klizan will play here this year too, but it’s very small percent he will defend his title. While qualifying rounds still going, we can say for sure doesn’t matter who will came here from Q round, because all players are very good Delbonis Frederice, Dzumhur Damir or young native player Otte Oscar, for sure all players should be afraid of young home players, they are always dangerous, especially in first round.

*First round :* It’s going to be very important round for a lot players, but it will be with unexpected winners. First of all let’s talk about players here so No. 1 seeded player is Alberto Ramos-Vinolas [1], after loosing in Bastad QF round too Fernando Verdasco and loosing to much point’s because he couldn’t defend a title there, he will try to play here maximum, especially when clay season it’s going to end and hard season starts, so it’s important for Alberto, because...

Full review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/hamburger-atp-500/


----------



## Castim (Jul 24, 2017)

*Atlanta ATP 250 tournament preview*






*Tournament preview by MoreTennis :* One of three tournaments this week is Atlanta ATP250, this event is in USA and the first tournament on hard in America this summer. A lot of players is going to this low level tournament to get fit for all better tournaments and of course US OPEN. 720,410 $ prize in this tournament is quite good and winner gets 114,595 $. It‘s perfect place for home players to get WC or get seeded, ussually we will see few better players from outside USA and a lot players from USA and players from end of top100. Americans really like this event, especially this tournament is important for John Isner he won title here many times, before him other americans like Andy Rodick won it too. Last year champion Nick Kyrgios won’t defend his title here because of injury. Interesting thing about tournament from 2001 to 2010 it was closed and didn’t exist, but after almost ten year break he successful comes every year again.

*What we will have here this year?* Let’s talk about players who came here, Jack Sock is number one seeded player here and his fights for title will start from second round. Same goes for other American John Isner, and Ryan Harrison, and one European Muller Gilles. Other seeded player will play from round one, also like WildCard holders....

Full preview you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atlanta-250-atp/


----------



## Castim (Jul 25, 2017)

*Match preview :* Gstaad 2017 (Switzerland) ATP 250 with prize fond 540,310 €, is here. Second day of tournament, but still first round and one of  the last fights on Tuesday  will be between Lorenzi Paolo from Italy and Marco Chudinelli from Switzerland. Home player Marco will try to take his revenge after loose in Davis cup to Italian. Well first round is always hard and interesting, especially when two players like these will play, they are not young anymore, they are old wolfs in tennis, whom knows how to play right. First round in Gstaad will give players 4,875 € and no ranking points, so it always worth to win at least one fight, to get some points and bigger money prize. Why this match is so interesting ? Well, maybe players isn‘t so elite or known, but fight between older players and different players is always entertainment.

*Marco Chudinelli – *35 years old player, which never played good on clay, 36/50 record on clay say‘s he wont win today for sure, but don‘t be so sure, he plays at home and knows how to play. 188cm height player have a great serve for sure and more than 17 years of professional tennis experience on ATP courts. This season for Marco doesn’t go so well, all courts summary 9/18, maybe it‘s the end of career for Marco? Three years in a row he finishes this tournament at first round, maybe this year he will finally go thru it?

*Paolo Lorenzi –* Also 35 years old player, but different smaller player, who differently from Marco, still shows us good tennis, last week he reach Umag ATP250 Final, sadly for him he lost to nextgen player Andrey Rublev.  This year summary 25/24, maybe it‘s not so good, but still much better than Marco‘s, on clay Paolo plays really...

Full match review here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-gstaad-marco-chudinelli-lorenzi-paolo/


----------



## Castim (Jul 26, 2017)

*John Isner - Vasek Pospisil*

*Game preview :* Let's look in today matches, three tournaments, a lot of players in the courts, but our mind is on one specific match, John Isner versus Vasek Pospisil in Atlanta ATP250 tournament. Why this match? well it can be very intriguing, because both players can show specific and different style of tennis, which is the old style. We know both players really good, John Isner is home player, who recently won a title in Newport, and now he is playing came here for another title, but seeded player will meet very strong opponent at round 16. His opponent is Vasek Pospisil from canada, he already played one match here. Canadian is not youngster anymore and after few hard year he came back to top 100 and this year he plays very solid.

*John Isner -* 32 years old and 2 metres height player from USA is most known for big heart and big serve, but let's talk about him like person, long time he played basketball too, tall player can easily dunk, shoot, he have great sportmanship, but also John is very kind person, he made his of fundation for dogs, and recently bought a 500 packs of dog food, for homeless dog shelter. Talking about his game, he plays impressive tennis, most known style of old tennis - Serve and volley, a great serev helps him to collect points easy, he likes playing near net. Long strong hands, can catch any ball around him, but that not all, he have very good intellegence for tennis, he knows how to play. Curently in 20 ranking spot, american have 20/14 record this year, its not his best year of tennis, but he still....

Full match review you can read here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-250-atlanta-john-isner-vasek-pospisil/


----------



## Castim (Jul 27, 2017)

*Jack Sock - Dudi Sela*

*Game preview :* Atlanta atp250 gets even hotter with all matches, now we have R16 fight Jack Sock versus Sella Dudi. American boy and Israel best player, match between these two players must be insteresting and doesn't matter what result at the end going to be, a match its self will be entertentmaint. 10,975$ At this round player already secured and 20 ranking point's, but well its worth to fight for bigger prizes that for sure, at least QF round is what both players want and need, last year they both skiped this tournament.

*Jack Sock -* Very talented and very smart player, he is still young, only 24 years. American maybe young, but very intellegence at tennis, smart and he is fun to watch. Like real american he is tall 191cm and like american player he have very solid serve. Burito lover, like he say's about himself this year showing a super result on hardcourt, 21/5 hard court stats. After few years down, he came to good play like Jiri Vesely with doubles help, he won few important titles with doubles partners and all that wining energy came to singles. Jack won to titles playing singles matches in Auckland at the season start and later in Delray Beach. Strong sides of Jack Sock ? Well of course it's his serve, very strong...

Full match review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-atlanta-250-jack-sock-dudi-sela/


----------



## Castim (Jul 28, 2017)

*Leonardo Mayer - Frederico Delbonis*

*Tennis preview :* Hamburg ATP 500 clay tournament day by day is reaching the hottest spot, we already have a semi-final here and true great players from Argentina. They both fought very hard to reach this round and get 79,715 € and 180 ranking points. Of course both players are really glad to get this kind of money and so much points, it's easy to say both players having really hard time and this season, struggling from the beginning, but now we see they play better and better. At quarter-final both players had good fights to reach the semis and now they are here and they're one step away from the final and maybe first title at this level tournament. What we can say about these players? Well they are not in the top of the rating for this moment, leonardo went down into ranking last year, a lot of injuries , problems made his season just horrible, we can say same about Frederico he went down to the rating to, but in the middle of the season this year he won challenger titles, reached some last rounds and he got in the 100top, while Leonardo still trying to comeback.

*Let's talk about players :*

*Frederico Delbonis :* Left handed player, 190cm height really like clay surface, and that's normal for player who came from Argentina. Almost all career he is playing only on clay, and showing his best tennis there. Currently 81 in ranking Delbonis have 24/9 clay score, 331/172 for all career score on clay. Mainly he plays on challenger level and can collect a lot of points, but when he tries to play on higher level tournament he can't compete with elite players, but not for today as we can see. Argentinian played here from Qualification rounds....

Full match review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-hamburg-leonardo-mayer-frederico-delbonis/


----------



## Castim (Jul 29, 2017)

*John Isner - Gilles Muller*

*Game preview :* Welcome back to Atlanta ATP250 tournament, and we already he have a semi-final here and two very famous players, which are known for extra-ordinary serves in ATP tour. What these players will get for reaching semi-finals 32,695 $ and 90 point's, it's not much four players who are in top 20 or around top20, but they are one step away from the title and every player wants to win titles, especially when you don't win titles often or you are not youngster anymore and time is running out. Well both players are not young anymore, yes, but at this year or in past year they play even better than 5 years ago. As We Know Gilles Muller won his first ATP title when he was in his middle of 30's. John Isner have more titles, he recently won Newport title again. At this moment they both play really well and we can say for sure they want to reach the final and take one more title.

* Lets talk about players :*

*John Isner - *american who recently one title in Newport, he's in good shape, his serve at this moment is very dangerous and serve accuaracy is at high percent. We recently talked about John and his performance, he plays very well now, plays at home, he knows these courts he likes hard surface and that's enough

Full match review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/forum/sports-betting/tennis/atp-wta-match-discusion-bet-s/2#324838


----------



## Castim (Jul 30, 2017)

*Game preview :* So it's Sunday today and like every week every tournament has come to end so does tournament in atlanta. Today in the final we have only Americans, two American guys never met her before, but they will meet today in the final. In the final you get 60,355 $ and 150 points, but for winning you get 114,595 $ and of course 250 points. So in the final we have John Isner and much younger Ryan Harrison, it's not the first time they will meet on the ATP tour, they met seven times before. In those 7 times, John Isner was 5 times better and only two times Ryan managed to win versus his mate. Today can be very interesting final both players we'll try hard as they can.

*Lets talk about players :*

*John Isner -* We already talked about him few time's in this tournament and few times in Newport. Well John is playing miraculous tennis, he's good on Baseline, like always he serves super balls, now he is just perfect.

*Ryan Harrison -* Let's let's talk about Ryan, we didn't talk about him in this tournament, so Ryan was the biggest young star in USA with his brother. He was number one youngster in America on tennis court. What happened next? He tried to play in men tennis, but it was very hard for him and american couldn't keep up with other players, so he was quiet for some time.

Full match review here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-atlanta-250-john-isner-ryan-harrison/


----------



## Castim (Jul 31, 2017)

*Vasek Pospisil - Henri Laaksonen*

*Game preview :*  Welcome to Washington ATP500 tournament and USA tour in midsummer getting hotter. Today we will see first round of very interesting event. Prize fond of this tournament is 2,002,460 $, solid for sure and like always 500 points. In the first round players get's 6,600 $ and zero points. A lot of different players will play today, many matches will be played today. We choosed to write about these two players, which are still young, but in second phase of career and we are talking about Vasek Pospisil and Henri Laaksonen whom currently reached highest spot of his ranking.

* Lets talk about players :* 

*Vasek Pospisil(72) -*  two years older player than Henri, but those two years gave him even more experience in his tennis career. These few year in Vasek life was very hard, many injuries didn't let him get in good shape, he went down in rating, he didn't play like before. Young guitarist(Plays guitar and puts his videos on youtube) changed his thinking about tennis, he did start play more doubles matches, found a lot good partners and won many titles in doubles, even grandslams. What happend next was expected by all his fans and experts, he came back to singles better and stronger and now he plays really well. 36/15 his record this year on all surfaces...

Full match review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/forum/sports-betting/tennis/atp-wta-match-discusion-bet-s/2#324891


----------



## Castim (Aug 1, 2017)

*Juan Martin Del Potro - Lukas Lacko*

*Game preview :* Washington ATP500 goes to second round and players get's 12,215 $ and 20 ranking point's - so it's same like winning one Future tournament. In this round two interesting players to meet, one of them is Juan Martin Del Potro who is finally healthy and strong again, other player is Lacko Lukas who currently went down in the rankings again. These two players are completely different planets of tennis, we would say Argentinian is big planet like Saturn and Slovakian player would be small Pluto. Why so ? Well Juan is very talented player with good mentallity and wonderfull sportmanship, of course we can't say anything bad about Lukas, but yet he had some scandals and brake downs.

*Lets talk about players :*

*Juan Martin - *28 years old, big guy with strong serve, but that is same like we would say chocolate is brown, it is much more. Juan was elite player he went foot by foot with Roger Federer, Novak Djokovic, but then a worst thing happend for tennis player, his wrist got injured. For tennis players injures is part of job, but for Argentinian it could mean end of his tennis career. In the end of course after many opperations and recovery he managed to comeback to the court after 2 long years. At this moment ex no.4 racket is 32th and with every tournament he is pla.....

Full match review here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-washington-juan-martin-del-potro-lukas-lacko/


----------



## Castim (Aug 2, 2017)

*Milos Raonic - Nicolas Mahut*

*Game preview :* Washington ATP500 second round going to end this day with a lot of wonderful matches, one of them is Raonic Milos(10) from Canada versus Mahut Nicolas(111) from France. It will be clash of the generations, 8 year difference between players and age can be deciding factor of the match. Nicolas is 35 years old and this season is completly disaster for him, he lost his favourite tournament on grass, all grass season was so promising for him, but it ended really bad, from top 40 Nicolas droped to 111th position. Milos Raonic is still young, but not young young, he already have a lot of experience, but this season ain't so good too, he didn't reach Wimbledon final like last year, he played really bad in first two tournaments on grass. Both towers will meet for first time, it will be fun to see good serving players on fast court. 

*Lets talk about players : *

*Milos Raonic :* 26 years old player who originaly came from Montenegro now plays for Canada. He is tall, almost 2metres height and 100Kg so that is solid for tower like him. Yes we can say his main factor to win is serve, but no like John Isner, without serve canadian still can play very solid game, he is fast and strong and play really good at the net. In past few years he had many....

Full match review here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-washington-milos-raonic-nicolas-mahut/


----------



## Castim (Aug 3, 2017)

*Juan Martin Del Potro - Kei Nishikori*

*Game preview :* Welcome back to Washington ATP 500 tournament and for today we already are in best 16 players round and for today all players are getting 23,160$ and 45 ranking points, but everyone wants to get more, especially in this very prestigious tournament. From all matches and all players our eyes goes on these two totally different players, once again on Juan Martin Del Potro versus Kei Nishikori. Very good players, extremely popular in tennis and shines bright like stars at this moment, match its self will be interesting because they are both elite players, also they played 6 times before.

*Lets talk about players :*

*Juan Martin -* 28 years old, big guy with strong serve, but that is same like we would say chocolate is brown, it is much more. Juan was elite player he went foot by foot with Roger Federer, Novak Djokovic, but then a worst thing happend for tennis player, his wrist got injured. For tennis players injures is part of job, but for Argentinian it could mean end of his tennis career. In the end of course after many opperations and recovery he manage....

Full match review here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-washington-juan-martin-del-potro-kei-nishikori/


----------



## Castim (Aug 4, 2017)

*Tomas Berdych - Thanasi Kokkinakis*

*Game preview :* Los Cabos ATP250 In Mexico, wondefull tennis event for the players and all people, who watches tennis on tv or live. Why Los Cabos is so fun? Well, reasons are simple, tournament is near beach with a lot of beautiful places, all players enjoys the view, the hospitality and all that good feeling comes to court and people see that too. A lot of good players came here to play and of course one of them is in Semifinal round tonight, its Tomas Berdych who will meet youngster from Australia Thanasi Kokkinakis. What players get for reaching semifinal? 32,400$ and 90 ranking point's and right to fight for final.

*Lets talk about players :*

*Tomas Berdych (14) :* One of the bigger guy's with great serve, strong shots and big heart. Tomas is elite player thats for sure, he had some great results during his career, he was no.4 racket, never reached that no.1 racket, but he still can. 31 year old player, who is 190cm tall and 90kg weight. So what is going in Tomas life? This season wasn't so good, until Wimbledon where he reached Semifinal, on hard court this season he have only 12/9 score, for elite player is not good enough, but with hard  surface in USA again he must improve if he want to be in top10 again. Strongest side of Tomas tennis play is his serve, strong shots 

Full match review here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-los-cabos-tomas-berdych-thanasi-kokkinakis/


----------



## Castim (Aug 5, 2017)

*Alexander Zverev - Kei Nishikori*

*Game preview :* Semifinals in USA Washington ATP500  and we have only 4 players left and in this match two different, but very superb players will meet. Japanese player Kei Nishikori and Russian-German youngster Alexander Zverev. What these players will get for reaching semis? 87,675$ and 180 point's, that is very good deal for both of them, especially for this match winner. They both have situation between them, Kei is No.9 and Alex is No.8 and points difference is very small, so both of them pretendents to be in TOP8 for longer time.

*Lets talk about players :*

*Kei Nishikori -* 7 years older than german youngster, Kei is smaller only 178cm height, of course he weight less, but on the other side he is very fast, athletic and his game play is one of the fastest. A japan player currently is in 9th ranking place and plays very solid tennis every year, same for this year 15/4 score on hard courts. Let‘s talk about his playing style – Every year with bigger and bigger staff Kei is training a lot more, even Michael Chung helps...

Full match review here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-washington-alexander-zverev-kei-nishikori/


----------



## Castim (Aug 6, 2017)

*ATP MONTREAL TOURNAMENT PREVIEW*






*Tournament preview : *Montreal - Masters 2017 (Canada) long time no see, not only players for few months didn’t compete in Masters level tournament, but this tournament was two years ago – We mean in this particular place, every two years players came here to play this RogersCup Master.  One of the most prestigious tournaments in Canada and maybe all ATP tour have really big prize fond, this year 4,917,120$ and of course 1000 ranking points, even in first round players gets 10 ranking points and 16,595 $ very solid numbers. Winner get‘s 894,585 $ for sure it is big money for a player, last time Andy Murray was that player who won this solid money, anyway this year here we will see a new champion and new finalist, because neither Andy Murray (winner) neither Novak Djokovic (Finalist) isn‘t playing this time.

*Players who will play in this event :*

*Top seeds : *First seed is Rafael Nadal (2), this year hard surface score is 22/5, very solid numbers, but we doubt he can take this title even if he is first seeded player. Rafael Nadal is playing very well this season, he won Rolland Garros, but he never won this tournament here, best score is QF, and that not good enough. Last time he reached R16 and lost to Kei Nishikori in two sets.

*Second seed :* Roger Federer (3) The most dangerous player at this tournament, this year 21/2 score on hard court,  many titles on hard, Grand Slam title in Australian Open, Wimbledon this year.. Just amazing playing quality this year. Roger never won here too, last time he played here it was 2011 and he lost to Tsonga Jo in R16, best score in this tournament was in 2007, ten years ago when he reached Semifinals.

*Third seed -*  Dominic Thiem a young player from Austria, who will play only second his Montreal Master, last time he just loose in first round and that was all for him...

Full tournament preview here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-montreal-tournament-preview/


----------



## Castim (Aug 7, 2017)

*John Isner - Juan Martin Del Potro*

*Game preview :* Montreal Masters is about to start and we have great matches in first round, but we chose to write about one very intriguing fight, the battle of Towers. In first round a lot of surprises awaits us, because many players played with injuries, without good warm up and they play for prizes, so what they get in first round ? 16,595 $, very solid numbers for all players, especially for those who don‘t have good ranking and came here via qualification round, all players also get 10 points. In our match two good players will meet, which doesn‘t play for here just for participation and for money in first round, it‘s not all about money for them, so John Isner (USA) and Juan Martin Del Potro (ARG) will meet for 8 time in ATP tour. These guys plays solid tennis and always shows wonderfull sportmanship during the years.

*Lets talk about players :*

*Juan Martin Del Potro (31) –* Player from Argentina, who really likes all surfaces, but best quality tennis he shows on fast courts, today he will play on hard fast court, so we can expect he will show some good tennis. Juan is very tall player, almost two metres height helps him to serve much better and catch every lob volley over his head.....

Full match review http://www.betblog.com/reviews/atp-montreal-john-isner-juan-martin-del-potro/


----------



## Castim (Aug 10, 2017)

'MoreTennis' stats: +19.60 UNITS +81.67% ROI

Roger Federer - David Ferrer

http://www.betblog.com/picks/432642-roger-federer-david-ferrer


----------



## Castim (Aug 23, 2017)

League: Friendly

Sports: Basketball

Game: Belgium - Spain

Bookmaker: Pinnacle

Betting pick: http://www.betblog.com/picks/433502-belgium-spain


----------



## Castim (Aug 23, 2017)

Sports: Baseball
League: MLB
Bookmaker: Pinnacle
Game: St.Louis Cardinals - San Diego #Padres 
Betting tip: 

http://www.betblog.com/picks/433544-st-louis-cardinals-san-diego-padres


----------



## Castim (Oct 16, 2017)

*TOTTENHAM HOTSPUR - REAL MADRID MATCH BETTING*







Today will be interesting night in UEFA Champions League. In the Group H meets two teams, who demonstrate a really good football in Champions League this season – current two times champions of Europe Real Madrid and Tottenham Hotspur.

All action will take place on Santiago Bernabeu, where Real Madrid are brilliant. Madrid have not lost at home in the Champions League group stage since 21 October 2009. Their home group record since then are 21 victories and just two draws.

Both teams won their first two group stage matches – they beat Borussia Dortmund and APOEL on the same results (3-1 with BVB and 3-0 with APOEL). There’s no doubt, Tottenham are in good shape but Real Madrid are favorites – not just because they playing at home but because they are in different level and Cristiano Ronaldo are always very hungry in Champions League – he already scored four goals in two games.

There’s a lot of chance that both teams will score today. Real Madrid have Cristiano Ronaldo and Tottenham have Harry Kane, who also are very dangerous, especially at this Champions League season – in the last game against APOEL he scored three goals.

But that not only about these two players. Just take a look to Real Madrid statistics – they scored at least one goal in all last seasons Champions league matches. It’s something special. So, there’s a lot of chance that we’ll see at least one goal from Real Madrid.

If we look to the Real Madrid defense, we’ll see that they playing not bad this season in Champions League – they conceded just one goal against Borussia. But today Tottenham has more chances to score against them because Los Blancos has some problems in defense.

Dani Carvajal has a problem with his heart, so he certainly will miss this game. Marcelo back to from the injury and this weekend he played against Getafe in La Liga. But he was not so good like always, maybe it was because he doesn’t play in the last fourth weeks.

And Real Madrid defense suffered a lot this season in La Liga – the conceded at least one goal in the six of their last eight games. So, this statistics show that Madrid has some really serious problems in defense and that should be a chance for Tottenham.

However, although we have a lot of chances that we’ll see at least on goal from Spurs today but Real Madrid could easily score two or three goals. First of all, they will play at home, where they are always superb team. Second, the are current champions and always wants to win.

And the last reason why they should win today, it’s because they can’t do mistakes in this group. They want to finish in the first position, so they can’t lose very important points, especially at home matches. After this match, two weeks later, they will go to London and play again against Tottenham. And this match will be much more difficult.

By the way, Real Madrid are unbeaten in their last 11 games against Premier League opponents (W8 D3), since a 4-0 loss at Liverpool in the 2008/09 season. They have a really good statistics against English teams.

*Betting Pick - both teams will score at least one goal and Real Madrid will win. (2.60 / Bet365)*

http://www.betblog.com/reviews/betting-review-tottenham-real-madrid/


----------



## Castim (Nov 4, 2017)

*Barcelona - Sevilla match betting*






Both teams played in the Champions League earlier this week. Barcelona failed to score and could only manage a draw away from home against Olympiacos (0-0). Sevilla remained strong at home, however, by beating Spartak Moscow (2-1).

Barcelona has amazing season in La Liga – they didn’t lose any match this season and has nine victories in the last ten games. This game will be played at Camp Nou stadium, where Barcelona have a brilliant statistic against their opponents from Seville.

Ernesto Valverde’s side are undefeated in their last 12 home games against Sevilla in all competitions, winning 11 and drawing just 1, and have managed to keep a clean sheet in their last 3.

Catalan club are really good in defence this season – they conceded only three goals in this La Liga season. The last five games showed how good are Barca in defence – they conceded just only one goal, against Atletico Madrid three weeks ago.

Also Sevilla aren’t superb team this season – they have scored four goals in the last five games. So, there’s a chances that Barcelona will have another game with clean sheet.

Bet365 give a 2.20 odd that Sevilla will not score a goal against Barcelona today. Barcelona are pretty good in defence this season, so this bet is very logical.

Also there’s another good bet – Barcelona will win this match and we’ll not see more than three goals (3.20 odds | Betsafe). 

As I said, Barcelona playing a really good football right now but if we look to the last five matches we’ll see that the total number of goals aren’t more than three. 

Two goals in last game against Bilbao Athletic, the same result against Malaga, 1-1 draw with Atletico, and two victories on the same result (3-0) against Las Palmas and Girona.

Also there’s a lot of chances that Lionel Messi will score at least one goal today. He’s amazing this season – at this stage last season he had 9 goals to his name, but this season he has 12 goals. The majority of his goals have been scored at home (9), including hat-tricks against Espanyol and Eibar.

Full review you can find here http://www.betblog.com/reviews/betting-review-laliga-barcelona-sevilla/


----------

